# Suehiro Rika 8000?



## gic (Feb 14, 2015)

I saw on the web that there now is a Suehiro Rika 8000 stone. Since I, like many people like the 5k alot, I wonder if anyone has seen and used this stone? If you have does it leave that "polished but toothy" edge I crave??

TIA


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

Where did you see this?


----------



## Richard78 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr.Wizard said:


> Where did you see this?



On the web:biggrin:
http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1963


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

That is in the same product family but I don't know if it is reasonable to call it a "Rika 8000." I wonder of gic has seen something else.


----------



## gic (Feb 14, 2015)

This one is explicitly called a "Rika", here's a picture:


View attachment 26379


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I'm not sure if that whole line from Suehiro is called Rika or just the 5k stone. Maybe the retailer of the 8k is taking liberties? The Rika name is popular after all so maybe they're going for the association thing? Of course the whole line might actually be named Rika, maybe Jon can clarify?


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

gic said:


> This one is explicitly called a "Rika", here's a picture:
> 
> View attachment 26379



Although your image is too small to read I found a larger version of it:







I think it is just creative branding. The stone is sold elsewhere (for two thirds the price) without the "Rika" label. Here is the manufacturer's product page for this stone (W-8) and the one for the 5000 "Rika" stone.


----------



## pkjames (Feb 14, 2015)

According to the Suehiro 2015 Catalog. The W8, #8000 comes with a small nagura, measured at 206x73x23 is comes without a "Rika" name. The "Rika" still belongs to the 5000 only.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 14, 2015)

On TfJ it shows two different 8k Suehiros, one is W8 and the other is G8. The are both listed as being from the Suehiro Traditional Series and the cost is the same. Curious how much bite you get off any 8k? According to the website fwiw:

"In the case of this GC (Green Carborundum) #8000 grit stone, it is one of a pair of superficially identical stones, the other using WA (White Alundum) abrasive.

The difference between the two abrasives is not simple, but is distinct.

GC is a harder, more brittle abrasive. It offers superior capability with harder, tougher steels but when the abrasive 'breaks down' it becomes smaller in size, but still quite sharp leaving a well polished, but slightly 'sharp' edge with more bite than the WA stone offers.

WA is a tougher, more resilient abrasive. It offers greater speed as the abrasive stays 'on size' for longer, and when it does break down, it loses it's sharpeness creating more of a polishing/burnishing effect. The edge should be brightly polished, smooth and sharp but missing some of the bite when compared to the GC stone. 

The difference between these two stones is not great, but for the well practised sharpener, the differences should be easily identified."


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 14, 2015)

So the only Rika is the 5k...another mystery solved.


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 14, 2015)

:goodpost: Thank you Jim, great explanation.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 3, 2015)

In case anyone is curious here's what the G8 version looks like. Just got it in over the weekend and used it last night. The kanji will come off with water so I'm glad I took a pic before I used it.


----------



## Framingchisel (Apr 27, 2016)

I was just researching the stone myself and wondered if anything more is available. Sorry to revive an old thread, but I've been thinking about ordering this stone.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2016)

Like them with the base.


----------

